# Bilberry or dragon breath



## Tommy Corsa (Jan 27, 2013)

As above what do you rate the
Best wheel cleaner and safe


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

2 totally different products ones a fallout remover the other a regular wheel cleaner. Horses for courses.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

As above...to throw another name in the ring...Car Chem Revolt. Best of both worlds


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Genaral cleaning bilberry , it's dilute-able so can be used for a multitude of wheel conditions . Dragons breath is brilliant for removing baking in brake dust . I'd prob use that twice a year then maintain with billbery.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Depends on the bilberry too - the original angelwax one is good, the one made for AB is nowhere near as good


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jul 17, 2012)

Initial and/or maintenance cleaning - billberry
Deep cleaning - Dragon's breath


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

adjones said:


> Depends on the bilberry too - the original angelwax one is good, the one made for AB is nowhere near as good


Or the valet pro bilberry !


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

Valet pro bilberry every wash to clean.


----------

